# QuickClot and Similar Products



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I would really like to take a wilderness surivial/medical course but for now I am curious as to what you folks can tell me about QuickClot and similar products. 

Are they effective for stopping bleeding? Which is best for general use? Are they easy to use? Are there any dangers involved with their use? What is the shelf life? Any other information is helpful. I really should put together a good bunch of medical supplies. Thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have done some reading on clotting powders used to stop bleading on battlefield injuries, my brother told me about their use in field hospitals(he did 3 tours in Iraq and is back there as a civilian contractor as I type this). 

I think what they are, are basically just powdered zeolite, antiseptics and other supporting ingredients. They are certainly worth having in a survival or medical kit.

I may be wrong and if I am, someone please correct me.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Celox forms a gel clot deep in the wound. Celox can also be injected deep in a wound (such as a gunshot or puncture wound) with a syrringe applicator. After bleeding is controlled, Celox should not be removed---the body will automatically absorb it as the wound heals. 

However, clay or kaolin-based clotting agents such as QuikClot do not absorb and must be removed within 24 hours. QuikClot should only be used externally and can't be introduced deep into a wound cavity like Celox can. 

Both Celox and QuikClot are great products and can save lives, but it seems that Celox would be superior in the remote environment where access to health care or advanced wound care within 24 hours is not an option. 

Always be extremely careful when removing any clotting agent or wound packing material from a wound (or any bandage for that matter). This can cause bleeding to reoccur, especially if a major artery is involved. Improper removal can also introduce infection to the site. 

none of these products replaces training and should not be used untrained


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

One thing to be careful with quickclot or to be mindfull of is that the early versions were made from seashells or with them, so when we deployed to iraq, those that had allergys to them were not able to carry them. 
Or at least that is what they told us before we deployed. If i am wrong i am sorry.


----------



## Diane (Oct 14, 2011)

*Use Cayenne Pepper powder To stop bleeding*

I posted this somewhere else on the forum. It doesn't burn, you can use it for cooking, etc. I believe the post was *2 must have items* It stops internal bleeding as well.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Diane said:


> I posted this somewhere else on the forum. It doesn't burn, you can use it for cooking, etc. I believe the post was *2 must have items* It stops internal bleeding as well.


So, really, anything that will stop a leak in your radiator will stop bleeding? I went through the military school of healthcare sciences, and that training has stayed with me. The way it was taught, it was drilled into our brains. Then we had a few week "Hell Week" course at the end of the training. Kind of like other branches do. Med Red is what it was called. The wind chill was -45 most of the time we were there. We set up a 3500 bed contingency hospital during the Gulf War, we used the war as an excuse to set up the hospital. It is really for a conflict with Russia, but we couldn't set it up in peace time because that may cause trouble. Every bit of the medicine was expired, but it was good to use and we used it anyway. All the injured came back through there, then were flown to Wilford Hall.


----------



## Diane (Oct 14, 2011)

*Expiration Dates on Medications*

*"So, really, anything that will stop a leak in your radiator will stop bleeding?"* Not sure where that came from. 
Anyway,
You did speak of expired medications. The military was throwing away millions of dollars in Meds. every year. They wanted to know the TRUE shelf life of medications to save money. To make a long story short, the expiration date on MOST medications is purly for marketing purposes. Things like Bayer Aspirin state that they are good for a couple of years, 2-3years. It's really good for 8 years. Mind you, they must be taken care of and stored properly. I hope to soon be able to share the list of true expiration dates on some 140 medications. As soon as it is available to me, a book that I'm getting, I will share it.
You must be careful with what you are taking though, some expired meds could kill you.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Xanthan gum powder is another substance that thickens and gels up when it comes in contact with fluids. Its primary use is in the food and cosmetic industry, so it's non-toxic and can be bought for a reasonable price.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies, I am reading and gathering information. Thanks!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Cayenne pepper would be your best bet if you are a medical outsider. Maybe when it all goes down you can hi-jack an ambulance and get some real supplies. I said that about the radiator because her title was cayenne pepper, and I use that for radiators, clotting, cooking.


----------



## AZSas (Oct 27, 2011)

I've used cayenne for bleeding for the last 20 years. Never had to use it for extremely large wounds but would try it if I had to.I've used it internally as well. Accidentally took too much and stopped a heavy period completely once. Comfrey is a wonder herb that heals almost overnight, and I'm pretty sure it works on bleeding too.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the newer clotting agents are made with a potato starch base and in my Survival Wilderness Medicine class we learned that a handful of instant potato flakes/granules will stop bleeding just as well as the fancier stuff. Friend had an opportunity to test it out after a dog fight where her GS had severe ear lacerations - she slapped a handful of instant potatoes on the ear, held it on with tight hand pressure and within a very short time the bleeding totally stopped, and later she gently rinsed off the matted stuff and the ear healed very nicely. On the herbal front, yarrow leaves will stop external bleeding if packed on thickly, as will a handful of dried corn silk or a mass of spider web material. I keep both the tater flakes and corn silk in my first aid kits, in Zip-lock bags.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never heard of using cayenne to stop bleeding. Do you just apply the powdered stuff to the wound?

(I'm so glad I found this site- tons of good info and you're all so friendly!)

I bought a Quik Clot to take to my daughter's daycare. Now that I've read it shouldn't be used by untrained people, I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't take it up there?


----------

